# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Mua máy cắt plasma như nào là tốt?

## Trần Hạ Anh

🌻CHỦ ĐỀ MUA MÁY CẮT PLASMA NHƯ NÀO LÀ TỐT?
Có nhiều khách hàng bảo " Anh mới tìm hiểu về dòng máy này không biết như nào là máy tốt như nào là máy cắt đẹp em tư vấn giúp anh với "


🍓1/. Để lựa chọn một máy cắt tốt và phù hợp nhu cầu của mình thì khách hàng nên xác định rõ nhu cầu của mình là gia công hoa văn là chính hay bản mã là chính .
Vì sao lại vậy ?
💥- Khi cắt hoa văn : thì thường chiều dày cắt hoa văn sẽ rơi vào tầm từ 3-10mm là nhiều nhất . Vì dày hơn thì giá thành cao mà rất nặng. Như vậy chỉ cần công suất nguồn cắt công suất nhỏ.
💥- Cắt bản mã chi tiết : thì thường chiều dày sẽ dày hơn tầm từ 10-150mm , khi nhu cầu cắt bản mã là chính thì cần trang bị nguồn cắt plasma công suất lớn hoặc thêm mỏ cắt oxygas để cắt tôn dày .


💥- Làm cơ khí dân dụng cắt cả hoa văn cắt cả bản mã : thì sẽ trang bị nguồn cắt công suất nguồn cắt tôn tầm 20mm và nếu cần cắt dày hơn thì lắp thêm mỏ cắt oxygas.
🍓2./ Khi xác định được nhu cầu rồi thì khách hàng sẽ quan tâm tới vốn đầu tư ban đầu. Vấn đề vốn đầu tư ban đầu rất quan trọn để mình lựa chọn cấu hình máy+ khổ máy
💥- Vốn đầu tư ban đầu không nhiều: Có thể lựa chọn động cơ Step + nguồn Trung Quốc
💥- Vốn đầu tư ban đầu lớn : có thể lựa chọn động cơ AC Servo Mitsubishi + Nguồn cắt Hypertherm - Mỹ.


..................................................  ..................
Mỗi loại đều có những ưu điểm riêng
💥- Khổ máy chủ yếu dựa vào nhu cầu cần cắt khổ tôn và không gian xưởng.
💥( bác nào cần chi tiết ibox em ạ)
🍓3./ Khi đã xác định được nhu cầu và cấu hình máy rồi thì khách hàng sẽ quan tâm tới mua máy trong nước hay nhập khẩu. Thực ra thì máy trong nước hay nhập khẩu cũng đều phải lắp ráp và sản xuất mới có được.
💥- Máy trong nước : Gía thành sẽ thấp hơn vì không qua trung gian thương mại và phí nhập khẩu. Kiểm soát toàn bộ quy trình làm máy, làm chủ được công nghệ vì họ tự làm toàn bộ từ A-Z máy đó, linh kiện thay thế luôn sẵn có. Chất lượng tốt cho đường cắt đẹp.
💥- Máy nhập khẩu: Gía thành cao hơn vì qua nhiều khâu trung gian và thuế phí. Mình không kiểm soát được quy trình sản xuất , nhiều linh kiện thay thế không sẵn có phải chờ nhập .
🍓4./ Xác định dịch vụ khách hàng và hỗ trợ kỹ thuật
Máy cắt plasma cnc là công nghệ không phải mới nhưng nó là mới lạ với người chưa tiếp xúc vận hành bao giờ, chính vì vậy cần lựa chọn đơn vị có chính sách hỗ trợ kỹ thuật tốt , kho mẫu phong phú đa dạng.
VÀ CÒN MỘT SỐ VẪN ĐỀ NỮA EM XIN PHÉP ĐƯỢC VIẾT Ở BÀI VIẾT TỚI Ạ
-----------------------------------------------------------------
MTA - TỰ HÀO THƯƠNG HIỆU VIỆT
💦☘️Khách hàng có nhu cầu mua máy cắt vui lòng liên hệ :
CÔNG TY TNHH HỆ THỐNG TỰ ĐỘNG MTA
🌟Hotline: 0983 248 266
🌟Website: https://mta.vn
🌟Địa chỉ: đội 10, xã Đại Áng , huyện Tranh Trì, Hà Nội.

----------


## Hải Cnc24h

Giới thiệu dòng máy cắt Plasma CNC Finecut 1530 của MTA với đa dạng chức năng: cắt hoa văn kỹ nghệ sắt, cắt bản mã, cắt mỏng làm ống gió, cắt dày bản mã, cắt inox sáng không ko đen ko bavia




-----------------------------------------------------------------
MTA - TỰ HÀO THƯƠNG HIỆU VIỆT
☘️Khách hàng có nhu cầu mua máy cắt vui lòng liên hệ :
CÔNG TY TNHH HỆ THỐNG TỰ ĐỘNG MTA
Hotline: 0974 258 266
Website: https://maycncmta.com
Địa chỉ: đội 10, xã Đại Áng , huyện Tranh Trì, Hà Nội.

----------

